# first job in a year to bid



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

hey i just got a call to do a house thats all framed and ready for rock. Its been almost a year since ive bid a job i get x amount to hang and x amount to mud should i add materials on top of that or figure it in to my hanging and mudding price?


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> hey i just got a call to do a house thats all framed and ready for rock. Its been almost a year since ive bid a job i get x amount to hang and x amount to mud should i add materials on top of that or figure it in to my hanging and mudding price?


Add it all up and give a sqft price


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i get .75 a sq foot plus material does that sound about right or should i include material in the .75 a sq ft


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> i get .75 a sq foot plus material does that sound about right or should i include material in the .75 a sq ft


I don't know how the market is in your neck of the woods but .75 ft is pretty small to be including material. If you are supplying the material just give them one number for everything. Only break it down if they ask for it. Are you the DWC or are you subbing for the DWC?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> I don't know how the market is in your neck of the woods but .75 ft is pretty small to be including material. If you are supplying the material just give them one number for everything. Only break it down if they ask for it. Are you the DWC or are you subbing for the DWC?


looking for a base price,, my guess.


----------



## Quintana (May 2, 2011)

Well its like shooting in the dark. Who knows what you are up against. .65-1.00 sqft all labor and material.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> I don't know how the market is in your neck of the woods but .75 ft is pretty small to be including material. If you are supplying the material just give them one number for everything. Only break it down if they ask for it. Are you the DWC or are you subbing for the DWC?


Never break down your bids for them :yes:

Show and tell is a game little boys and girls play, it's not one for adults.

Unless your kinky of coarse


----------

